# Simplicity Roticul



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

One mans trash is anothers treasure....found this beast in the trash, the only thing wrong with it was a blown rod...and overly excessive carbon deposits on the head piston, and valvesLet's hope that nothin' else is wrong with it.

It has a little 5hp briggs.


----------

